# Wells Fargo



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Does anyone bank with them? Is so how was your experince?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i did and best thing i ever did was pull every dime from those crocked sob. Started with norwest when i was 14 and when wf bought them out it was nothing but down hill from there


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I've got 1 account with them. Can't say anything bad, its free, no fees, and their ATM machines are everywhere. They were quick to investigate a fraudulent charge to my account as well. As far as savings, investments, and loans, I won't ever go to wells fargo for those products.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

My old bank was bought out by Wells Fargo. First thing to change was the tellers so all you had to deal with was young no nothing persons making minium wage and no desire to do more than give you yes and no answers and a polite smile.

I moved all my money to our counties credit union. WAy so much nicer. Only have to have a %5.00 balance to keep the account open and no minum fees either. We some times nearly empty the account whe we have enough to buy a CD or an anuity.
No banks ever again.

 Al


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Pulled the money out when I discovered they do the old checks get processed first, then deposits and transfers. If you put a deposit in at a branch or do a transfer on line they will process the checks first to see if they can hit you with overdraft fees. :x


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Ok, so I wasn't the only person that had alot of problems with them. I was unable to get any sort of a loan from them, even a school loan. Well I could get loans at 23% interest. The weird is I have very little debit and an very very good credit rating, I switched to another bank and I told them what interest rates I wanted and I got.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Like most large banks it coils down to the people you deal with. If. You do not kite checks there deposit policy is fine. Twenty some. Years of banking. And never had a charge I did not deserve and had some charges that I did returned as well.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I bank with them. I have an older account that is grandfathered in currently. My Brother had and account and they fee'd him into moving away. My GF also had an account with them and she said only one thing about that that stuck. They are the most prompt bank in the world. They take their money right on the second they take it." I tried to get a loan for a car with them two times. The first time I lost the car. The second time I already had the car before they told me no. They were not happy when I told them that when they called and told me no.

The only thing good about that bank is they are almost everywhere. So you can get to one of their banks or ATM machines pretty easy.

Chuck Norris will attain statehood in 2014. His state flower will be the Magnolia.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

My wife worked at a WF for 10 years, when she first started there was hardly any turnover for help, at the end when she was desperately looking for another job there was only 3 people left from when she started, she had enough when the bank only cared what products( credit cards, debit cards, extra accounts) they were selling to the people even though some people couldn't handle those accounts, the bank wanted everyone to have these even though they didn't need them and couldn't handle them, sad but they turned into a money hungry machine instead of helping people , and the help turnover is unbelieveable ........


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

My wife and I pulled our accounts after more than 10 years with WF after they got rid of their free checking. Well, it's "free" if you use your debit card X amounts of times per month, but we rarely do that so didn't want to get stuck with a fee if we fell short of our spending minimum.

Jumped ship to State Bank ... err... Bell's State Bank, and haven't looked back. Free checking, free savings, decent interest and downright knowledgable and helpful people. I'd recommend them to anyone.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

When they bought out Norwest, it took less than 2 years for us to pull our personal accounts as well as two non profit accounts and as treasurer, the township accounts. I found accounting errors on two accounts (reported to the auditors), and the successive fee increases drove a total of 8 checking and savings accounts away from WF. Will not go back to them. There are better banks and credit unions out there.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

alleyyooper said:


> My old bank was bought out by Wells Fargo. First thing to change was the tellers so all you had to deal with was young no nothing persons making minium wage and no desire to do more than give you yes and no answers and a polite smile.
> 
> I moved all my money to our counties credit union. WAy so much nicer. Only have to have a %5.00 balance to keep the account open and no minum fees either. We some times nearly empty the account whe we have enough to buy a CD or an anuity.
> No banks ever again.
> ...


I agree with Al


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Does anyone bank with them? Is so how was your experince?


I wouldn't pee on Wells Fargo if they were on fire. Awful company. Of course all banks are pretty bad. Credit Unions or small town (locally owned) banks are much better.


----------

